# ever heard of costacondritis ?



## seth042280 (Jun 7, 2006)

I had sharp pains in my ribs and i went to the doc and they diagnosed me with costacondritis . It is where the muscle between your ribs has torn . Anyone ever had this happen ? Its really hard to breath . they said there is nothing to heal it 
except for time .


----------



## JoeyM (Jun 8, 2006)

Nope, but it sounds painful as hell. Hope you have a quick recovery.


----------



## seth042280 (Jun 8, 2006)

thanks. yeah it is ridiculous . It hurts to breath hard, cough,or sneeze . They gave me Ibuprofen but that only takes away the unbearable pain . I will still work out . I just have to take it easy in the gym so I dont breathe to hard . So much for Cardio


----------



## VanessaNicole (Jun 8, 2006)

It's costochondritis, and it's not a tear. It's inflammation of the costochondral joints which connect the ribs to the sternum. You can help relieve the pain with any nonsteroidal anit-inflammatory, like aspirin.

Other than that, you'll just have to give it time. 

I know it can hurt, but the good thing is that you can still do all of the same exercises at the same weights if you can deal with the pain.

VanessaNicole


----------



## seth042280 (Jun 8, 2006)

so basically your telling me not to be a nancy boy ? lol


----------



## VanessaNicole (Jun 8, 2006)

LOL. No, I'm just saying don't be afraid to work through the pain, cause it won't make the condition worse. 

But don't be a Nancy boy either.... 

No seriously, I'm just kidding, I know it hurts. Just do as much as you can.

VanessaNicole


----------



## seth042280 (Jun 8, 2006)

Yeah I worked out yesterday and just had to grit my teeth through it . Your right though the doc didnt say anything about taking it easy . Thanks for your input though 

PS if that is you in your avatar . yowza


----------

